# Where do you get live foods from?



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

Just wondering?? I know about rasing baby brine shrimp using eggs and hatchery, but other foods are available at your LFS? Live microworms, vinegar eels, daphnia, etc. Where do you get them?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I culture my own micro worms and white worms. Black worms are available at Dragon in Mississauga.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I cultivate massive quantities fo daphnia every spring, on the winter cover of my pool. There are also bloodworms, glass worms, and assorted other aquatic larvae of insects. I also have white worms.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*live food*

try :CanadianFeeders.com

They do also do have a table at the reptile expo in mississauga.

Ricky


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Depends on what you are looking for. I have microworms, would part with a starter culture. Vinegar eels also need a starter culture. Try an auction like the DRAS one in Ajax this weekend, a local club or post what you want in the ad section on here.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If youre feeding tiny tiny fish you can culture food inside the tank itself... Microworms and gammarus etc... various little arthropods and insects and such.

You can get a wingless fruitfly cultrure from Menagerie Just ask Harold and he can probably get it for you


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually, Pablo, you can't culture microworms in water, they are grown in cereal. Gammarus won't work either as the hatchlings will be eaten and soon the culture is gone (speaking from experience here). Any other small aquatic creature such as daphnia or cyclops will also be eliminated in short order. Any meaningful amounts of live food need to be cultured outside of a tank with fish.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

BillD said:


> Actually, Pablo, you can't culture microworms in water, they are grown in cereal. Gammarus won't work either as the hatchlings will be eaten and soon the culture is gone (speaking from experience here). Any other small aquatic creature such as daphnia or cyclops will also be eliminated in short order. Any meaningful amounts of live food need to be cultured outside of a tank with fish.


Nope. Gamarrus (the tiny little potatobug guys) WILL successfully multiply in a gravel bed that is 2". Also speaking from experience. This tank was 'infested'  with corydoras also. I sucked out about 300 gammarus per gravel wash.

you cant culture the real micro worms underwater? I meant those tiny little worms you find on the glass etc in tanks which are overfed or otherwise poorly balanced.


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Why buy Black worms if you can culture you own red wrigglers worms with you left over vegetable at home. Check out compose worms. I got mine from the Scarb. recycling program with a starter culture plus a compose container for $10.00, 15 or more years ago and still able to feed over 50 adults discus with them.
Enoch


----------



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, I don't know how it happened, but for some reason, I have worms in my aquarium. I don't know what kind they are, but they are really tiny (and thin).

I put a breeder's box up against the glass (technically acrylic) and the next day there they were. They seem like to sandwich themselves there (I guess they're safe from the fish there). And there's often 3-5 of them there.

Any ideas what type of worms they could be?? They are only about 1/4 inch long, and thickness is like a strand of hair. Sorta pinkish in colour (like a earthworm colour).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nope not that worm Pablo.. much different.

Grown in boiled oats and yeast...bigger than the usual planaria you find from a bloom in the tank.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

CRXSR said:


> Okay, I don't know how it happened, but for some reason, I have worms in my aquarium. I don't know what kind they are, but they are really tiny (and thin).
> 
> I put a breeder's box up against the glass (technically acrylic) and the next day there they were. They seem like to sandwich themselves there (I guess they're safe from the fish there). And there's often 3-5 of them there.
> 
> Any ideas what type of worms they could be?? They are only about 1/4 inch long, and thickness is like a strand of hair. Sorta pinkish in colour (like a earthworm colour).


Those are Planaria. Harmless and some fish will eat them. They occur as result of overfeeding. Cut back on the quantity of feed and some wc will help to reduce them


----------



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

moon said:


> Those are Planaria. Harmless and some fish will eat them. They occur as result of overfeeding. Cut back on the quantity of feed and some wc will help to reduce them


Are they necessarily bad?? I have some guppy fry (and cory fry). Can I feed them these?


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

They are not bad but indicative of the water quality. They may be too large for fry food. Never tried it. It may work.


----------

